# SF 18D prep question.



## Gladesmen19 (Feb 25, 2017)

This may be the wrong thread if so I apologize im new and still learning the site.. Now my question is as a SF 18D wannabe with no medical experience what would be a good up to date book, packet, or other source I could buy to start easing into/learning and preping for that mos school/pipeline?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 25, 2017)

Read "Get Selected".


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Feb 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Read "Get Selected".



Thanks for the quick reply also is there anything I could aquire to help prep for the medical aspect?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gladesmen19 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply also is there anything I could aquire to help prep for the medical aspect?



Honestly worry about getting selected first.


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Feb 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Honestly worry about getting selected first.



Ok, thank you again sir!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2017)

I agree with TLDR20, worry about getting your mind, body and spirit right for Basic, AIT, BAC then Selection, one 25 m target at a time there hoss.


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Feb 26, 2017)

x SF med said:


> I agree with TLDR20, worry about getting your mind, body and spirit right for Basic, AIT, BAC then Selection, one 25 m target at a time there hoss.



I see Y'alls point.. Im that type of person that like's to be closest to perfect as possible (if not perfect its self) with everything I do and plan on doing so I guess I jumped ahead of myself a bit there lol but thanks for the input its very appreciated from both of you.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2017)

Gladesmen19 said:


> I see Y'alls point.. Im that type of person that like's to be closest to perfect as possible (if not perfect its self) with everything I do and plan on doing so I guess I jumped ahead of myself a bit there lol but thanks for the input its very appreciated from both of you.



Um, there ain't no such critter as 'perfect', unless you are God, or whatever you believe is the driving force behind the universe, and even then, it's an iffy proposition.  
Flexible, adaptive, and perseverent is better than trying to be perfect.  Be on time, in the proper uniform with the proper equipment - never be late, light or lost.  Keep your mouth shut unless you have a pertinent question (and only ask it once), keep your eyes and ears open, begin with the goal in mind, but allow for deviations. 
The only person you can blame is yourself. 
And there you have damn near everything you need to succeed in the Special Operations world, or anywhere else.


----------



## suaveflooder (Feb 27, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Um, there ain't no such critter as 'perfect', unless you are God, or whatever you believe is the driving force behind the universe, and even then, it's an iffy proposition.
> Flexible, adaptive, and perseverent is better than trying to be perfect.  Be on time, in the proper uniform with the proper equipment - never be late, light or lost.  Keep your mouth shut unless you have a pertinent question (and only ask it once), keep your eyes and ears open, begin with the goal in mind, but allow for deviations.
> The only person you can blame is yourself.
> And there you have damn near everything you need to succeed in the Special Operations world, or anywhere else.



FANTASTIC advice!


----------

